# Avenida Pardo / Calle Berlin



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Con la idea de generalizar un poco el buen trabajo de Roberto en la Avs Larco y Diagonal, fui hoy dia a caminar en la Avenida Pardo (donde yo vivo) y la Calle Berlin, su paralela. Aqui tene la primera parte, desde el Malecon hasta la Av. Bolognesi por la Pardo, y regresando por la Calle Berlin.

http://www.guiacalles.com/calles/index.htm?ID=2318

Los edificios altos del Malecon










La primera cuadra










El Ovalo Plaza Centro America, con su nueva pileta y su mapa de Centro America










Al borde del Ovalo, quedan varias casas antiguas pero bien conservadas










El edificio mas alto de esta parte de Miraflores, construido hace varios meses, a costado del mio (que esta atras)










En la cuadra 11, un otro edificio construido hace varios meses, bien moderno










Al otro lado de la Pardo, edificios mucho mas antiguos que sirven por ejemplo de restaurantes famosos por sus Tacos Tacos, la Super Rueda










Otros edificios nuevos estan en proyecto










Llegando al Ovalo Morales Barros










Una antigua casa con un color bien rosada










En una otra antigua casa, quizas el mejor restaurante de la Avenida, y uno de los mejores italianos de Lima : el Donatello, donde fuimos para el Ano Nuevo










Otro edificio en proyecto










Llegando a la Embajada de Brasil










Un poco frio no ?










La prolongacion de la Av. Commandante Espinar : Av. Jorge Chavez










La Av. Espinar, una de las avenidas mas anchas de Miraflores, que no ha sido rehabilitada en el Programma APEC. No entiendo porque si toman en cuenta que ella esta muy deteriorada










El muy famoso Vivanda de Pardo










Regresando hacia el Oeste por la Calle Berlin, parte no rehabilitada ... 










Cruzando otra vez la Av. Jorge Chavez, podemos veer la preciosa U. Privada San Juan Bautista










En el medio de edificios altos, otro proyecto immobiliario










Entramos en la parte rehabilitada, mas estrecha, mas convivial, mas tranquilla, mas bonita










Con otro proyecto bien caro










Harmonia de colores y de estructura










No creo que este edificio va a quedarse mucho mas tiempo










Cruzando la Av. de la Aviacion con un bonito parque a la memoria de un militar que lucho durante la campana de 1941 (contra Ecuador ?)



















Aqui las rampas para discapacitados son muy altas, casi 20cm !










Regresando al Malecon con la "Plaza" Mariscal Santa Cruz










Un edificio que esta asi desde que estoy viviendo en esta parte de Lima, hace casi 3 anos










Otro edificio que se construyendo. En esta parte de Lima, hay muchos edificios muy recientes, en proyecto, o en construccion. 










Bueno, eso es la primera parte. Espero poder ir hasta el Ovalo de Miraflores esta semana, sino la proxima fin de semana.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

lo que más me agrada de pardo es que usan plantas cubre suelo en vez de pasto, las cuales aportan más oxigeno, la gran mayoria requiere menos agua, tienen un color mucho más intenso (y lo mejor la gente no las pisa!!!!) adoro Pardo en las cuadras en las que usa estas plantitas. deberian usarlas en más bermas centrales en vez del pasto.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos y la amena explicación de ellas, ElNino77--!buen complemento al de Roberto ! Me gustó la plaza Mariscal Santa Cruz, debe ser una bonita vista desde ahí. Espero también que terminen de construir ese edificio, si no se arriesgan a que lo invadan o vandalicen.

¡Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

bacanes tus fotos nino...
lo q si,, cada vez me preocupa mas el tiempo de vida de las casonas de miraflores..espero q en un futuro no sea otro distrito mas de latinoamerica llena de edificios modernos y sin identidad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es una zona muy tranquila y acogedora para recorrerla a pie. Buenas fotos.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buenas fotos.. me gusto la zona.. ademas que es muy central


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Anlysixth said:


> lo que más me agrada de pardo es que usan plantas cubre suelo en vez de pasto, las cuales aportan más oxigeno, la gran mayoria requiere menos agua, tienen un color mucho más intenso (y lo mejor la gente no las pisa!!!!) adoro Pardo en las cuadras en las que usa estas plantitas. deberian usarlas en más bermas centrales en vez del pasto.


A mi también me parece buena idea utilizar esas plantas, son excelentes en situaciones en las que hay poca luz (como una avenida rodeada de edificios), incluso en mi casa fue la solución perfecta para crear un jardín interior.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

No se, pero me gusta la fachada de Donatello y de la anterior casa morada, eso si ... su color no.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Me encanta es Frescoo !!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey super thread!! kay:
De verdad muy bueno, me gusta saber que hay todavia bonitas casonas en pie, las prefiero en vez de esos tremendos cubos sin gracia a los que ya estamos acostumbrados en la avenida Pardo, aunque por ahí veo un nuevo proyecto de lofts, eso si me gusta


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

muy buenas photos "me gusta"


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

coolll los edificios cooll la zona tambien


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Anlysixth said:


> lo que más me agrada de pardo es que usan plantas cubre suelo en vez de pasto, las cuales aportan más oxigeno, la gran mayoria requiere menos agua, tienen un color mucho más intenso (y lo mejor la gente no las pisa!!!!) adoro Pardo en las cuadras en las que usa estas plantitas. deberian usarlas en más bermas centrales en vez del pasto.


Buen detalle y tienes razon de esas plantitas, que le dan buen toque a los jardines.:banana::banana:


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hace poco, fui a caminar la segunda parte del recorrido. Se puede veer cosas muy interesantes en la Pardo. Pero primero, la Calle Berlin ...

En la parte mas comercial tambien se construye nuevos edificios 










Hay restaurantes tipicos que alegrian los trujillanos










Entramos en la parte mas interesante con casas atipicas, tipo europeo o norteamericano



















Siguen los pequenos restaurantes conviviales muy tipico de esta zona de Miraflores










Casas un poco deterioradas pero interesantes










Llegamos al centro de Miraflores y el Parque Kennedy










El archi conocido Ovalo de Miraflores










Un poco de demagogia 










El alameda central, mirando hacia el Oeste










El tambien archi conocido Norky's










La colaza de la Banco de la Nacion, y mas arriba algunas palabras en apoyo al alcade de Miraflores ("gracias Sr Alcade, apoyamos el cambio de rutas). Desde este lugar, mi recorrido cambion un poco de objetivo










Otras palabras en apoyo a Masias










Pero aqui estamos a la cuadra 4 y sigue la congestion vehicular hacia el Ovalo










La Pardo es tambien conocida por sus numerosas agencias de viajes 




























Sigue el apoyo a Masias



















Pero si vamos a la 2 de Mayo, las palabras cambian



















y hay muchas otras afichas de protestacion contra la decision de Masias. Une guerra civil esta a punto de producirse en Miraflores ?

Al ultimo Ovalo de Pardo, lo que mas me fascina es la vista de la Isla San Lorenzo










Y ya regresamos a mi edificio


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Es todo nun debate entre vecinos de diferentes calles esto del reordenamiento llevado a cabo por la municipalidad. No me parece bien que hayan movido el transporte a una zona residencia pero hay que tener en cuenta que la situación en Pardo (más de media hora para recorrer una avenida de 15 cuadras!) y Larco era crítica.

Por otra parte, veo que aún quedan muchas casas interesantes en la calle Berlín, ojalá que logren sobrevivir como negocios.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonita variedad de fotos, gracias!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente aporte... las fotos muestran muchos lugares y sobre todo le has dado un toque urbano que lo hace mas interesante todavía.

El registro de obras y de que si sigue construyendo, además de que mostraste precios.

Valioso tema, ojalá lo sigas nutriendo porque hay mucho que ver en esa zona.


----------



## ElNino77 (Sep 25, 2008)

Gracias, Vane de Rosas.
Bueno, se podria extender el recorrido a otras calles paralelas, la Jose Galvez por ejemplo hasta el Malecon, y de otro lado, la Enrique Palacios, Borgono, ...

Y creo que voy a regresar esta noche con una sorpresa


----------

